# Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?



## Roby (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, hier kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen.

Wir haben ein altes Haus samt Garten und Teich übernommen. Nachdem wir durch Sichtung zuerst von 4 goldfischartigen Bewohnern(des Teiches, nicht des Hauses) ausgingen, haben sich inzwischen so einige mehr vorgestellt: Mindestens zwei Lurche, 5-7 Fische die wir ob ihrer Schüchternheit und Tarnfarbe bisher noch nicht bestimmen konnten, und 5-6 Goldfische, Mini-Kois oder __ Shubunkin(ja, wir können das noch nicht so wirklich auseinander halten) 

An dem Teich ist lange nichts gemacht worden, nur eine Umwälzpumpe(Schmutzwasser-/Tauchpumpe) lief gelegentlich. Nun wollten wir dem mal etwas gutes tun, haben ein paar Wasserpflanzen besorgt und eingepflanzt, die Blaulagen erfolgreich vertrieben, die dicke Schicht Bodenschlamm etwas reduziert, und nun sollte noch (übergangsweise, da ich auf einen Pflanzenfilter spekuliere) eine kleine Teichpumpe mit Filterbox eingesetzt werden.

Und damit fing das Dilemma an, in dem Moment wo die Pumpe zum ersten Mal anlief und ich sie ein wenig geraderücken wollte(also Hand ins Wasser steckte), bekam ich kräftig einen durch die Knochen(altes Haus, also wohl auch der Schutzschalter überholungsbedürftig). Pumpe umgetauscht, bei der neuen das gleiche Problem, was ich durch vorsichtiges Ausprobieren herausfand. 

Nun sollte übergangsweise erstmal die alte Pumpe wieder laufen, aber auch da meine ich jetzt ein leichtes Britzeln im Wasser zu merken. Also auch die wieder raus, und jetzt bin ich ziemlich ratlos. An Pumpe und Kabel scheint es nun ja wohl doch nicht gelegen zu haben, aber woran dann? Bevor ich da nicht weiß, was Sache ist, kann ich doch nichts mehr anschließen, wir haben ja Fische im Teich(die die Sache zum Glück alle heil überstanden haben).

Es ist ein Folienteich, und die Pumpen wurden über eine Gartensteckdose(über die ggf. auch Rasenmäher, Grill, usw. laufen) betrieben.

Hat irgend jemand eine Idee, wo es da im argen sein könnte? Ich wäre für jeden Tip dankbar.

Roby

Ach ja, ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Unterforum gelandet, fühle mich teichmäßig voll als Einsteiger. Wenn nicht, bitte verschieben.


----------



## Frank (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

Hallo Roby,

*Erst einmal ein herzliches willkommen bei uns im Club.*

das mit dem Strom im Teich ist aber gar nicht gut ... 

Hast du die Pumpen schonmal über eine Steckdose im Haus angeschlossen? Das würde ich mal ausprobieren, um den Fehler einzugrenzen. 
Ich würde die Gartensteckdose mal überprüfen, bzw. überprüfen lassen. Evtl. ist sie ja gar nicht am vorgeschriebenen Fehlerstromschutzschalter angeschlossen. 

Ansonsten stell uns doch mal deinen Teich hier vor. Mit ein paar Fotos meine ich.


----------



## Roby (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

Hallo Frank,

vielen Dank für den netten Einstand  

Eine Frage habe ich gleich noch auf Deine Anregungen hin: Der Fehlerstromschutzschalter ist doch ein Teil, das wie eine Sicherung unterbricht, wenn es zu Stromfluss kommt, der gefährlich sein könnte, oder denke ich da jetzt in eine falsche Richtung?

Damit würde dann kein Strom mehr fließen, aber so wirklich die Ursache des ganzen zeigts noch nicht - nur das etwas nicht ok ist.

Könnte es denn an der Steckdose liegen? Die kommt ja gar nicht in Kontakt mit dem Wasser, und die Pumpenkabel sollten doch in Ordnung sein (wenn ich jetzt nicht grad drei Nieten in Serie hatte)

Deswegen bin ich auch so ratlos - mir fällt keine Fehlerquelle ein, wenns nicht an der Pumpe selbst liegt :?

Roby

P.S. Sobald wir mal wieder gutes Wetter haben knipse ich gerne mal ein paar Bilder und zeige euch unser neues "Hobby"


----------



## Frank (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

Hi,

also ich bin kein Elektriker, aber der Fehlerstromschutzschalter (FI) fliegt dann raus, wenn der Strom daher fließt, wo er nicht hingehört. 
Bei Feuchtigkeit, kann sich der Strom schon einen anderen Weg suchen. 
Deshalb ist in privaten Haushalten auch ein Schutzschalter von 300 mA vorgeschrieben. So glaub ich zumindest. 
Wie du schon richtig vermutet hast, zeigt er dir nicht an, was nicht in Ordnung ist, sondern nur das etwas nicht in Ordnung ist. 
Und diese Sicherung hätte in deinem Fall längst ansprechen müssen. 
Aus diesem Grund vermute ich, das deine Gartensteckdose nicht an eine solche Sicherung angeschlossen ist. 
Daher auch meine bitte, die Pumpe nochmals an eine Steckdose im Haus anzuschliessen.
Stell dir mal vor, ein kleines Kind hätte die Finger in den Teich gehalten. 
Auch ein Anschluß anderer Gerätschaften an diese Steckdose darf ohne weitere Überprüfung eigentlich nicht erfolgen.

Aber wir haben hier ein paar Elektriker an Board, die dir das sicherlich besser erklären, und dir evtl. bei der Fehlersuche behilflich sein können.

Ach ja,



			
				Roby schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Pumpe umgetauscht, bei der neuen das gleiche Problem, was ich durch vorsichtiges Ausprobieren herausfand.



Wie kann man das denn _vorsichtig_ ausprobieren?


----------



## Roby (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

Huhu



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin kein Elektriker, aber der Fehlerstromschutzschalter (FI) fliegt dann raus, wenn der Strom daher fließt, wo er nicht hingehört.
> Bei Feuchtigkeit, kann sich der Strom schon einen anderen Weg suchen.
> Deshalb ist in privaten Haushalten auch ein Schutzschalter von 300 mA vorgeschrieben. So glaub ich zumindest.



Ich meine sogar, es wären 30mA... aber ok, dann habe ich den Rest wenigstens richtig verstanden!



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Und diese Sicherung hätte in deinem Fall längst ansprechen müssen.
> Aus diesem Grund vermute ich, das deine Gartensteckdose nicht an eine solche Sicherung angeschlossen ist.
> Daher auch meine bitte, die Pumpe nochmals an eine Steckdose im Haus anzuschliessen.
> Stell dir mal vor, ein kleines Kind hätte die Finger in den Teich gehalten.


Ich weiß - wie gesagt, es ist ein altes Haus, das wir erst kürzlich übernommen haben, mit entsprechendem Charme, aber eben auch mit entsprechenden Macken ("ICH KANN DEN DURCHLAUFERHITZER FÜRS BAD NICHT FINDEN") und nun wird als nächstes wohl die Elektrik fällig :? 
Bisher habe ich als einziger da herumgeplanscht (und wenn mich nun nicht alles täuscht bisher auch bei laufender Pumpe ohne Probleme)



			
				Frank" schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man das denn vorsichtig ausprobieren?


Durch größeren Abstand, Wasser ist ja eigentlich kein so guter Leiter - zum Glück(Der empfohlene Grashalm-Test(statt den Fingern nen Grashalm ins Wasser halten) war übrigens für den Popo... nach dem wäre alles in Ordnung gewesen).
Dass es überhaupt zu dem Test kam liegt aber eher daran, daß der mit der zweiten Pumpe erfolgte, und ich eher erwartet hätte, daß gar nichts passiert... dementsprechend erschrocken war ich, dass das Problem immer noch besteht.

Falls da jemand noch ein aha-Erlebnis bei mir anstossen kann, oder das "Schadensbild" irgendwie bekannt vorkommt, ich bin weiterhin noch für jede Idee dankbar.

de Ash


----------



## WERNER 02 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

Hi Roby

Check mal ab ob überhaupt die Erdung mit angeschlossen wurde. Gib so Spezies die zwicken die Dinger einfach ab. Und da, wie du sagst, es ein älteres Haus ist, so kann es womöglich sein ( da früher eine andere Phasenfarbe verwendet wurde) irgendjemand nicht mit dem anschließen klar kam. Er hatte am Schluß womöglich ein Kabel zu viel und wusste nicht wohin damit. Ging mir mal ähnlich, allerdings mit ner normalen Steckdose, und ner Ständerbohrmaschine.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Roby (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

Hallo Werner,

ich vermute mal sehr stark, dass es sich um einen Eigenbau handelt, was da im Garten liegt - zwar gut geschützt, aber nicht so etwas wie man im Baumarkt findet, also z.B. diese designierten(meist grünen) Outdoor-Steckdosen mit Bodendorn usw.

Da ich elektrisch nicht so die Ahnung habe frag ich nochmal genau nach - kann es sein, daß es an der mangelnden Erdung liegt, daß da plötzlich das Wasser unter Spannung stand? Oder ist das eher ein "Standard-Mangel" den es erstmal zu beseitigen gilt?

Danke  

Roby


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

Hallo Roby,

auch von mir erstmal Herzlich Willkommen on Board!

Ich würde Dir ganz dringend empfehlen einen Elektriker zu Rate zu ziehen! Mit Strom (230V) in Verbindung mit Wasser ist nicht zu Spaßen! (Weißt Du aber sicherlich selbst)
Er kann das Problem sicherlich eingrenzen.
Evtl. sehe ich unseren morgen kurz und könnte fragen. Aber solche Aussagen sind dann immer ohne Gewähr!  

Wir persönlich sind gerade in der letzten Phase einer Altbausanierung... die Hauselektrik wurde zu 100% erneuert. Aus gutem Grund.
Wir haben noch Alu- und stoffummantelte Flachbandkabel in einzelnen Zimmern gefunden+"hübsche" schwarze Bakelitschalter und -dosen. Der Stromverteilerkasten selbst war eine Katastrophe! FI-Schalter-was ist das ??
Früher oder später wäre es sicherlich zu einem Kurzschluß oder anderen "tollen" Erlebnissen gekommen.
Jetzt können wir, zumindest was die Elektrik angeht, beruhigt schlafen.

Übrigens, der FI löst nur aus, wenn er einen erhöhtem Stromfluss misst. Solange keine Erdung durch z.B. einen Grashalm vom Wasser zum Land erfolgt, bemerkt er den Fehlerstrom nicht. Du selbst hast die Verbindung erst hergestellt! Allerdings ist dann wohl auch kein FI rausgeflogen weil keiner vorhanden?! (So habe ich das zumindest verstanden  )


----------



## sanke10 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

Hallo Robby!

Fachmann an den Teich holen, und selber die Finger weg. 

                 Gruß sanke 10


----------



## Roby (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

Hallo Annett, und Danke  



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Wir persönlich sind gerade in der letzten Phase einer Altbausanierung... die Hauselektrik wurde zu 100% erneuert. Aus gutem Grund.
> Wir haben noch Alu- und stoffummantelte Flachbandkabel in einzelnen Zimmern gefunden+"hübsche" schwarze Bakelitschalter und -dosen. Der Stromverteilerkasten selbst war eine Katastrophe! FI-Schalter-was ist das ??


So ähnlich schaut das bei uns aus - der eine Hausteil ist ursprünglich von ~1800, der Anbau aus den 60er Jahren. Die Teichpumpe und die Spülmaschine sind wahrscheinlich die neuesten Teile der Technik gewesen. Und am Stromverteiler finde ich auch nichts, was ich optisch jetzt als FI-Schalter einordnen könnte(bin aber wie gesagt auch Laie, was solche Sachen betrifft, da Elektrik zu den Dingen gehört, die ich grundsätzlich machen _lasse_.)


			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, der FI löst nur aus, wenn er einen erhöhtem Stromfluss misst. Solange keine Erdung durch z.B. einen Grashalm vom Wasser zum Land erfolgt, bemerkt er den Fehlerstrom nicht. Du selbst hast die Verbindung erst hergestellt! Allerdings ist dann wohl auch kein FI rausgeflogen weil keiner vorhanden?! (So habe ich das zumindest verstanden  )


 Nun ja, es hängen schon so einige Uferpflänzchen ins Wasser, aber die haben wahrscheinlich nicht ausgereicht?
Und jepp, geflogen ist da nichts, sonst hätte ja nach meinem derzeitigen Informationsstand gar nichts passieren dürfen(bei einem den derzeitigen Anforderungen entsprechenden Schalter). Wie gesagt, außer den normalen Kippschaltern für die Bereichssicherungen der einzelnen Hausabschnitte finde ich nichts, was ich jetzt als FI-Schalter identifizieren könnte(hab mir am WE mal einen zeigen lassen).


			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. sehe ich unseren morgen kurz und könnte fragen. Aber solche Aussagen sind dann immer ohne Gewähr!


Klar... wie sollte er auch was eindeutiges sagen, ohne sich die Sachen hier selbst anzusehen Wenn er noch eine Idee hat würde ich mich freuen.

Aber


			
				sanke10 schrieb:
			
		

> Fachmann an den Teich holen, und selber die Finger weg


 darauf wirds wohl hinauslaufen:? 

Hat schon so einige Überraschungen parat, so ein altes Häuschen.

Guten Start in die Woche  

Roby


----------



## WERNER 02 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

Hi Roby

Hier hätt ich was für dich, um wenigstens etwas zum nachschauen zu haben.
Ein Absatz handelt auch das Thema Stromleitungen in Altbauten ab.
Außerdem ist dieser Bericht mit guten Zeichnungen versehen.

http://www.uni-hohenheim.de/lehre370/weinbau/messen/1stromvs.htm

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

Hallo Roby,

da wir gerade auch ein "hausgemachtest" Elektrikproblem hatten-habe ich den Elektiker gleich mal wegen Deinem Problem interviewt. Er meinte, dass es an der Steckdose liegen könnte.
Dir jetzt zu irgendwelchen Versuchen zu raten.... vermeide ich besser.
Ich möchte nicht, dass Du oder andere zu Schaden dabei kommen!

P.S.: Bei uns flog seit gestern Abend andauernd der FI zum Garten raus- Grund: Wasser in einer Steckdose-ich bin auch noch selbst schuld....   
Den Stecker und die Kupplung lasse ich jetzt trocknen und verpacke sie später wieder ordnungsgemäß... leider steht dann wohl auch mein Filter seit gestern abend still  Und futsch sind die Bakkis.....


----------



## Roby (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

@Werner 02 - wow, vielen Dank daß Du das sogar noch rausgesucht hast! Ich habs bisher nur überflogen, aber es ist glaube ich etwas, was sogar ich verstehe  
Ein wenig mehr Basiswissen ist hier glaube ich nicht schlecht. Werds mir den Artikel heute abend nochmal in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen.



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Er meinte, dass es an der Steckdose liegen könnte.
> Dir jetzt zu irgendwelchen Versuchen zu raten.... vermeide ich besser.
> Ich möchte nicht, dass Du oder andere zu Schaden dabei kommen!


Nene, ich hab mir abgeschminkt da noch selbst etwas machen zu können. War ja eher Zu- bzw. Unfall, daß ich überhaupt soweit vorgedrungen bin. Sobald wir einen freien Tag haben, wird der Elektriker bestellt. So lange ist der Teich dann eben ohne Pumpe - hat ja vorher auch so geklappt(und wir haben inzwischen ja ein paar Pflänzchen zugesetzt).



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Und futsch sind die Bakkis.....


 So schnell geht das? Wandern die nur ab, oder gehen die hops? (Und wie geht das in der freien Natur dann eigentlich? Da hat ja auch nicht jedes Gewässer ständig starke Wasserbewegung... ok, ich schweife ab)

Auf jeden Fall danke für den Einsatz und die Tips  - der weitere Kurs ist jetzt klar...

Roby


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den Teil des Themas (Bakterien betreffend) mal abgetrennt, damit diese Beiträge nicht untergehen... wäre echt schade drum!
Die Diskussion dazu geht hier weiter.


----------



## Roby (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

Hallo zusammen  

ich wollte mal ein kurzes Update geben... inzwischen sind wir etwas weiter: Nach einigem Geteste mit so einem Meßgerät(Voltmeter?) kann ich inzwischen sagen, daß es in der Tat an der Steckdose da draußen lag :?   - inzwischen lassen wir die Pumpe zeitweise mit einem Verlängerungskabel an einer (definitiv)"sicheren" Steckdose laufen. Wie so vieles im Moment nur eine provisorische Lösung, aber es geht zumindest etwas weiter.

Noch einen schönen Abend, 

Roby


----------

